# help me set-up my 50 gallon fowlr



## saber1971 (Apr 3, 2008)

i have a 50 gallon aquaruim(36x18x18) thats been up and running for around 3 months. right now i have about 25 lbs of live rock that I keep adding to as money permits. It is stocked with 2 young percula?? clowns and 1 coral beauty dwarf angel. acleaner shrimp and 2 small hermits. how many fish can i add and what kind can i add?? I would really like to add another dwarf angel or a tang if possible or what else???


----------



## saber1971 (Apr 3, 2008)

her is a pic


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

saber1971 said:


> i have a 50 gallon aquaruim(36x18x18) thats been up and running for around 3 months. right now i have about 25 lbs of live rock that I keep adding to as money permits. It is stocked with 2 young percula?? clowns and 1 coral beauty dwarf angel. acleaner shrimp and 2 small hermits. how many fish can i add and what kind can i add?? I would really like to add another dwarf angel or a tang if possible or what else???


No Tangs and no more Angels. Tangs need a huge amount of room, and you already have the Coral Beauty.

Telling you options can be endless; it is much more easy when you list a bunch of fish/inverts you like so we can say which is best.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

to save some money you can just add base rock since you have live rock establishing


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Your water is crystal clear, what are the Protein skimmer you are using? sea salt, and filtration system (sump or canister)


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Cody said:


> Tangs need a huge amount of room


Some tangs only need 75g of water, but most need 120+.

You may also want to consider gobies.


----------



## saber1971 (Apr 3, 2008)

jumpman23 said:


> Your water is crystal clear, what are the Protein skimmer you are using? sea salt, and filtration system (sump or canister)


a rena xp2 i use instant ocean salt


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

The most you can add to your tank now is probably a school of damsels or chromis, or possibly a clownfish of the larger size range like a tomato, pink skunk, or Clark's.
By the way, very nice fish you got there. Can we have an FTS?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You have plenty of choices still. Many of the basslets or pseudochromis would work fine. The arabian dottyback would be an excellent choice, especially if you can locate a captive-raised specimen. 

A Six Line Wrasse is a great beginner fish and would mix well. A Yellow Clown Goby would add some color, and they are very fun fish to keep, especially given the price.

You could also consider a Hawkfish. Most of these are very hardy fish. The Flame or Longnose would work well and both stay small, which fits your tank size.

Another angel is out of the question. And i would not put a Tang in a 55 gallon tank. Stick with small fish that have adult sizes of less than 6 inches. I think the list above should satisfy your immediate needs.


----------

